# Reverse problems



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Had owned my 05 mbm 6spd for over a year now and have a problem shifting into reverse. I always have to shift into another gear before it allows me to shift into reverse. If I try to shift into reverse the shifter doesn't go all the way into gear. What's the cause of this problem and is it serious?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Same problem here. Wondering what the reason is as well


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

yes the problem is the stock shifter.. I couldnt belive my eyes when i tore it apart... it is more or less junk compared to the billet shifter or equal from australia. i


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Went to a small car show in West Houston Saturday and was told one fix may be bleeding off pressure from the clutch; something about the friction plates. Would like to hear some other opinions.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Richtenb said:


> yes the problem is the stock shifter.. I couldnt belive my eyes when i tore it apart... it is more or less junk compared to the billet shifter or equal from australia. i


Ah, ok! Thanks for the info!


----------

